
Four Facts Millennials Need to Know About the Mainframe (2014) - Lukman
http://enterprisesystemsmedia.com/article/four-facts-millennials-need-to-know-about-the-mainframe#sr=g&m=o&cp=or&ct=-tmc&st=(opu%20qspwjefe)&ts=1554694192
======
DrScump
"Since mainframe computers are almost always running at 100% utilization..."

That's essentially impossible, as either CPU or I/O will bottleneck first and
be the limiting factor.

As an operator, I used to make note of how different jobs used resources so I
could keep overall utilization as high as possible, blending I/O bound jobs
with CPU heavy jobs. (This was graveyard shift, where real-time users were
few)

There was a great Boole and Babbage product called Resolve that allowed the
operator (or a TSO user) to dynamically change job priorities as desired.

------
DrScump
"Mainframes provide the lowest cost of ownership. First the efficient
mainframe power and cooling requirements are much cheaper than equivalent
distributed UNIX or Windows platforms."

This makes no sense to me at all. For decades, you could have far lower $/MIPS
using minis and micros. Simply needing the whole raised-floor, halon-protected
environment and custom peripherals (and specialized personnel) seems cost-
prohibitive if not needed from a legacy standpoint.

~~~
southern_cross
On an individual basis, sure, the smaller systems are more cost effective. But
in the aggregate large systems just blow them away, in general.

I know of a local mega corporation which has been steadily moving off of their
"expensive" mainframes for the past decade or so, and they're finally almost
finished. But now that they have tens of thousands of servers instead, their
IT and other related costs have just exploded, to the point where today
they're in a rather severe cost-containment mode. This in spite of the fact
that they're tried to leverage open source tools and such in order to keep
costs down. (Wall Street has started to notice these excessive cost issues,
too.) And this doesn't even take into account all of the breakage which has
occurred during the transition, leading to the company's good name being
heavily smeared these days due to ongoing customer service issues. I suspect
that their reputation may never fully recover from this.

------
lainga
Dave Beulke's boss walks into his office, throwing a stack of market research
papers on his desk.

"What's th-?", Dave starts, but is cut off.

"MILLENNIALS MILLENNIALS MILLENNIALS", his boss replies, and is gone without
another word.

[http://enterprisesystemsmedia.com/article/three-more-
reasons...](http://enterprisesystemsmedia.com/article/three-more-reasons-why-
millennials-benefit-from-engaging-with-the-mainframe)

